# Loaded Rifle in truck ?



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Is it illegal to transport a loaded rifle to & from a hunting lease if you go back & forth to camp within 2 miles but cross a county road ? I have never got a strait answer from FWC, they tell me that they request that you unload while its in a vehicle in transiet.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

just unload it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Probably not the best thing especially loaded or coming back after dark.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

JoshH said:


> just unload it.


 Thats not the question. I may not want to unload just because I for got my flash light...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Unload it for lots of reasons. Knew a guy who was getting his rifle out of the truck and the trigger caught, bang, killed him. Be safe, and take 5 seconds to unload the guns.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

I should unload it but this is close to crackville & methlabs...


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Unload it for lots of reasons. Knew a guy who was getting his rifle out of the truck and the trigger caught, bang, killed him. Be safe, and take 5 seconds to unload the guns.


10 - 4 , thats gonna be my rule this year , thanks..


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

By "unloaded" do you mean a cartridge in the chamber of the rifle; or having the magazine loaded in the rifle while transporting?
I pack around a rifle most times while out scouting,hunting or just poking around in the hills at my place in Arizona during the winter, it's no different than having a loaded handgun with you, either ethically or legally to my mind?


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Nokomis said:


> I should unload it but this is close to crackville & methlabs...


I'd like to know the answer as well, there are some questionable people out there. I'm safe with my guns, and carry a loaded one nearly every day; and well frankly it's someone's own fault if they do accidentally shoot themselves because they fail to use the safety or don't respect a loaded gun enough.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

With proper gun handling, nobody will be shot by an "accidentally" discharging a weapon. I load my weapon as soon as I get out of the truck and I unload it after everything else is done and I am ready to get in. An unloaded gun won't help me if I get jumped in the woods.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nokomis said:


> I should unload it but this is close to crackville & methlabs...


Never keep one in the pipe is my motto


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Get a CWP and carry a pistol, I got one for this hunting season.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

But I also have a TC Encore, so I have to cock the hammer to fire. Love that gun by the way.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't find anything that states that florida distinguishes between loaded and unloaded firearms.
As far as safety is concerned....carrying a good quality handgun loaded...and a rifle are two completely different things.
A rifle does not have the extra safety features that a modern pistol has...which block the hammer or firing pin from moving if the trigger is not pulled.
In addition...the trigger on a rifle is generally much easier to pull.
I would never trust any rifle to be safe when a round is in the chamber. Even if the safety is engaged...the hammer could still fall due to a number of unforeseen anomalies.
I do however think that a modern pistol should be carried with a round in the chamber.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Firefishvideo said:


> Can't find anything that states that florida distinguishes between loaded and unloaded firearms.
> As far as safety is concerned....carrying a good quality handgun loaded...and a rifle are two completely different things.
> A rifle does not have the extra safety features that a modern pistol has...which block the hammer or firing pin from moving if the trigger is not pulled.
> In addition...the trigger on a rifle is generally much easier to pull.
> ...


Just lump every pistol and rifle FCG together why don't you.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Legally you can have it in your vehicle loaded to the gills. An unloaded gun is just a stick. That being said I one of the few that can say when you get shot it hurts, and it hurts for a long time... Always use the utmost safety when handling a firearm. Also it doesn't matter how safe you are, or you think you are. *just like anything else... if you spend enough time around a firearm then you are gonna have an accidental discharge eventually. Just hope it is pointed in a safe direction when it goes bag... *


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

When I was in 9th grade one of my classmates brother and dad were coming home from duck hunting and had shotguns racked on one of those racks that mount above the bench seat over the window in their little chevy love pickup. They stopped and the father got out of the truck and slammed the door and the shotgun discharged killing his youngest son right in front of him. The life you save may not be your own brother! UGLY


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

setlab said:


> Just lump every pistol and rifle FCG together why don't you.


 I guess I should have listed them ALL...with the features of each?!
I guess you disagree....but you have not given me an example of a rifle with firing pin blocks.....so I don't see what your argument is.....except just to argue.

If you want to keep a loaded rifle around.....have at it.....just not around me...I have worked on too many....and know how easy it is for one to get "out of tune". Its scary to see how little it takes to make a rifle unsafe. Just a little bit of wear on the trigger assembly....or a metal shaving in the wrong place....or ...well there are a million other causes.
My point is that a rifle has a safety that restricts trigger travel....but does nothing to stop the hammer. It has no backup.
There are certainly some pistols that I would not want to carry loaded...but I don't consider them to be "modern" designs.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys make some good points about the difference between a rifle and a pistol. Hadn't thought about it that way. I unload last and load first. But in the truck it is unloaded.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Firefishvideo said:


> I guess I should have listed them ALL...with the features of each?!
> I guess you disagree....but you have not given me an example of a rifle with firing pin blocks.....so I don't see what your argument is.....except just to argue.
> 
> If you want to keep a loaded rifle around.....have at it.....just not around me...I have worked on too many....and know how easy it is for one to get "out of tune". Its scary to see how little it takes to make a rifle unsafe. Just a little bit of wear on the trigger assembly....or a metal shaving in the wrong place....or ...well there are a million other causes.
> ...


Not just to argue, I feel your blanket mischaracterization that all rifles are dangerous to keep loaded and that pistols are perfectly fine is an extreme misnomer that someone without much firearms knowledge will take to heart. I've carried many of firearms, pistol and rifle alike day in and day out and abused the shit them to their extremes. I've never seen or heard of a FCG related accidental discharge. Sure it is possible for the safety to get caught on something enough to move it, or for a lackadaisical person to keep their finger on the trigger but at that point we get into the area of respecting a loaded weapon.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

setlab said:


> Not just to argue, I feel your blanket mischaracterization that all rifles are dangerous to keep loaded and that pistols are perfectly fine is an extreme misnomer that someone without much firearms knowledge will take to heart. I've carried many of firearms, pistol and rifle alike day in and day out and abused the shit them to their extremes. I've never seen or heard of a FCG related accidental discharge. Sure it is possible for the safety to get caught on something enough to move it, or for a lackadaisical person to keep their finger on the trigger but at that point we get into the area of respecting a loaded weapon.


Treat them all as if they are dangerous and loaded and you will have a lot less accidents.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> *just like anything else.. if you spend enough time around a firearm then you are gonna have an accidental discharge eventually. Just hope it is pointed in a safe direction when it goes bag... *


Yep, it happened to me and I'm chairman of the safety board... Went to hand gun to my buddy and before I handed it to him I went to check the safety. When I did I hit the trigger with my pinky finger and the safety must have been half set or something and booom. I had the muzzle in a safe direction but i scared the crap out of all of us. I had dreams about it for weeks. It can happen you justgot to hope your basic safety skills are working as your fail safe. Thankfully mine did.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

pistol in the door pocket clipped or rifle in seat split, does loaded mean chambered or clipped?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I know that you can not "stand" in a right of way with a loaded gun. A few years ago the FWC was handing out tickets for loaded guns in trucks on the highway also... This was back when I use to run dogs on BWMA. Not sure what the rules are now though.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

setlab said:


> Not just to argue, I feel your blanket mischaracterization that all rifles are dangerous to keep loaded and that pistols are perfectly fine is an extreme misnomer that someone without much firearms knowledge will take to heart. I've carried many of firearms, pistol and rifle alike day in and day out and abused the shit them to their extremes. I've never seen or heard of a FCG related accidental discharge. Sure it is possible for the safety to get caught on something enough to move it, or for a lackadaisical person to keep their finger on the trigger but at that point we get into the area of respecting a loaded weapon.


I agree ...that those that do not understand my statement - should get more information on how their firearm operates......and the safety features that are present (or not).
If I have to designate a safe pistol....then stick to the Double Action Only types.

I'm not going to waste my time with your statement that you have never heard of a FCG related discharge.....but here is one most hunters should have heard of:
http://www.drinnonlaw.com/Texas-Defective-Remington700.php


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I know that you can not "stand" in a right of way with a loaded gun. A few years ago the FWC was handing out tickets for loaded guns in trucks on the highway also... This was back when I use to run dogs on BWMA. Not sure what the rules are now though.


Do you happen to know the statute number they were written up for violating?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

jspooney said:


> An unloaded gun won't help me if I get jumped in the woods.


If that is why you are carrying a loaded hunting rifle while walking in the woods I'd suggest a good quality defensive pistol. If you find yourself in imminent danger drop the bolt action rifle and grab the tool that was designed for that purpose. 

The only way I can see a hunting firearm serving double duty is if it is a shotgun. 

I look at it like this: if you need to put a nail in a board do you use a hammer or a wrench? Yes the wrench may get the job done but not nearly ad well. Use the tool that was designed for the job.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

MulletHunter maintains the same philosophy I stand by; an accidental discharge is not a matter of if, but when. The number one saftey rule should always be, have the muzzle in a safe direction, it will turn the outcome from a tragedy to simple embarrassment.
A handgun is a last ditch self deffense tool,and the only reason I carry one is because packing a rifle is cumbersome and hard to conceal. If one has the choice between a rifle or a handgun to use if the need should arise, what fool would drop a rifle or leave it behind, just to grab an inadequate tool like a handgun?
A handgun is light, packable and able to be concealed...a fine choice for at least having the ability to be armed, but if you expect trouble, it would be the last choice compared to the effectiveness of a rifle.
Reminds me of the guys that ask the question in gun rags concerning having a "back-up" gun while roaming in bear country. If a man is armed with a rifle while in bear country, and the rifle won't handle a bad situation, other than having the ability to snatch it out of the holster and shoot yourself before having the big bad bear maul you over....what good would a handgun be?


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Firefishvideo said:


> I agree ...that those that do not understand my statement - should get more information on how their firearm operates......and the safety features that are present (or not).
> If I have to designate a safe pistol....then stick to the Double Action Only types.
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time with your statement that you have never heard of a FCG related discharge.....but here is one most hunters should have heard of:
> http://www.drinnonlaw.com/Texas-Defective-Remington700.php


Sure yes but have you known anyone personally that had one of those 700's effected by the safety issue? I don't. To my understanding there was very few 700's that were effected by that, and the story was blown out of proportion by the media. Remington has since corrected the problem. A non issue that really has no bearing here, might as well bring up the spas-12 shotgun push button safety issues back from the 80's too.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

setlab said:


> Sure yes but have you known anyone personally that had one of those 700's effected by the safety issue? I don't. To my understanding there was very few 700's that were effected by that, and the story was blown out of proportion by the media. Remington has since corrected the problem. A non issue that really has no bearing here, might as well bring up the spas-12 shotgun push button safety issues back from the 80's too.


Ok...I see what's happening here.
You are a troll!
You advocate everyone running around carefree with loaded rifles....then bust my nuts over explaining that a modern pistol would be safer.
....you say you have NEVER HEARD OF A rifle firing with the safety on.....then try to make me look like I'm brining up some obscure problem when I list a problem that occurred with one of the most popular hunting rifles.
Troll if you want....needlessly run around with a loaded rifle if you want.....just don't recklessly advocate that it is safe......it is not.
.....If you know so much about it.....then which rifle DOES have a hammer blocking system in addition to the trigger safety?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

flcaptainbill said:


> If that is why you are carrying a loaded hunting rifle while walking in the woods I'd suggest a good quality defensive pistol. If you find yourself in imminent danger drop the bolt action rifle and grab the tool that was designed for that purpose.
> 
> The only way I can see a hunting firearm serving double duty is if it is a shotgun.
> 
> I look at it like this: if you need to put a nail in a board do you use a hammer or a wrench? Yes the wrench may get the job done but not nearly ad well. Use the tool that was designed for the job.


...or you could hunt with a rifle that is capable of both ....AK47!.....:whistling:
I do carry a sidearm as well when hunting ...because - well...why not!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

In the words of a friend to Alabama Game Wardens, "An unloaded rifle is nothing more than a club".


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Firefishvideo said:


> Ok...I see what's happening here.
> You are a troll!
> You advocate everyone running around carefree with loaded rifles....then bust my nuts over explaining that a modern pistol would be safer.
> ....you say you have NEVER HEARD OF A rifle firing with the safety on.....then try to make me look like I'm brining up some obscure problem when I list a problem that occurred with one of the most popular hunting rifles.
> ...


Trolls feeding the Trolls? I don't know about that, but you're sure hell bent on eliciting more of a response from me. If you construe my advocacy of respecting a loaded weapon as carefree then sure wave them in the air like you just don't care 

I will submit to you that an added system to block the hammer on a long gun is un-needed in addition to the safety. Not saying that such a mechanism doesn't exist in a long gun, I'm sure they do; but it's a redundant system that really doesn't warrant the additional engineering expenses.

To me you come across as trying to scare people of the dangers of firearms. I think the community would be much better off if you advocated responsible handling and muzzle awareness instead of the approach you are taking. A confident and aware attitude when it comes to firearms is a much better one then being worried constantly because your afraid it will go off with no warning.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

How many of you guys actually hunt weekly, 3-4 times a week? I feel safe with my gun loaded, I lock my truck at the camp, I do un load if any kids are around. Lets get back to the main question, "Is it legal".


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

flcaptainbill said:


> Do you happen to know the statute number they were written up for violating?


This was 15 years ago...so no. I do remember it being a big deal back then. My old 30/30 rounds were so deformed from loading and unloading all day.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> This was 15 years ago...so no. I do remember it being a big deal back then. My old 30/30 rounds were so deformed from loading and unloading all day.


While hunting whether dog hunting or still hunting in the Blackwater Wildlife Management Area (WMA) it is against the law as outlined in the current and past WMA regulation pamphlet listed below:

Hunting with a gun or archery equipment is prohibited on or from the rights-of-way of State Road 4 and 189; U.S. 90; County Road 2, 180 and 191; Beaver Creek Highway, Bryant Bridge, Norman Riley, Sandy Forest, Pleasant Home, Bob Pitts, Deaton Bridge, Indian Ford, Red Rock, Shockley Springs, State Line, Sherman Kennedy, Hurricane Lake, Belandville and Sellersville roads; paved portions of Camp Lowery Road; and Carpenter Road from County Road 191 to Juniper Creek.

This would explain the question. 

As far as myself, I hunt some private property after dog hunting for the day and when I go to the stand and when I exit I have a pistol on my side. As far as unloading my rifle when I leave the stand...No. I think it is more dangerous to load and unload a gun/rifle on a regular basis than it is to just leave it loaded without interference. You have to be responsible for your weapon. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

In my opinion riding around with a loaded rifle in the truck is just unsafe. There are to many things to go wrong while pulling the gun in and out of the truck and there is no way to have 100% muzzle control while workig around objects like seats, the door, etc. if i'm the passenger or the guy on the opposaite side of the truck at some point during entry or exit that gun will have to be pointed in my direction to get it in or out of the truck. Even so if it was discharged and the barrel was in a safe direction it could ricochet off the frame or motor etc. And what if you were in an acciddent? Would you have muzzle control if the gun went flying around truck.What about the safety worker that comes to rescue you, is he safe? Way to many what if's. There is no way you can justify having a loaded rifle or shotgun in a vehicle in my mind and say its safe.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nokomis said:


> Thats not the question. I may not want to unload just because I for got my flash light...


You can't unload it without a flashlight?

If you can't get a straight answer from the FWC, what makes you think you will get one here?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> You can't unload it without a flashlight?
> 
> If you can't get a straight answer from the FWC, what makes you think you will get one here?


Oh, and before you get mad at my "flashlight" question. I shoot a bolt action and I'm bad about hunting in the morning and then just taking one out of chamber. Then drive somewhere (rifle covered up in back seat of truck) to have lunch and come back and put one in chamber to hunt in the afternoon.

However, I hunt private land and it is probably not a good idea to leave rounds in gun, but I do.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> You can't unload it without a flashlight?
> 
> If you can't get a straight answer from the FWC, what makes you think you will get one here?


The flash light was for blood trailing ( if needed ) not for unloading & was an example. 

I thought this forum Knew everything, to answer you second question..

I'm not mad....you read rong... HA or LOL


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> In my opinion riding around with a loaded rifle in the truck is just unsafe. There are to many things to go wrong while pulling the gun in and out of the truck and there is no way to have 100% muzzle control while workig around objects like seats, the door, etc. if i'm the passenger or the guy on the opposaite side of the truck at some point during entry or exit that gun will have to be pointed in my direction to get it in or out of the truck. Even so if it was discharged and the barrel was in a safe direction it could ricochet off the frame or motor etc. And what if you were in an acciddent? Would you have muzzle control if the gun went flying around truck.What about the safety worker that comes to rescue you, is he safe? Way to many what if's. There is no way you can justify having a loaded rifle or shotgun in a vehicle in my mind and say its safe.


I keep my rifle loaded and not once does it ever get pointed at the passenger or any where else besides down at the ground loading it in or out of the truck. I set my rifles in between my seats with the barrel in the floor


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are the applicable state statutes, as well as definitions.

Sheriff Morgan stepped all over his crank on WEBY radio one day. He said that a pistol had to be unloaded, with magazine out, in a holster in your glove box, otherwise you are carrying concealed:wacko:?:wacko:?:wacko:. Then he quoted some "three step rule."

WRONG! There's nothing in the statute that says it has to be unloaded. I can keep a loaded pistol in a Tupperware container on the seat next to me and be within the law. There's nothing in the statute that specifies any number of steps need before being able to fire a weapon. I think that is a legend of some sort.

However, you can't tuck it under your seat or in between the seat cushions out of sight. That would be carrying concealed without a permit.

As I read the statutes, you can transport a long gun anywhere in the vehicle, loaded or not. Of course it still needs to be securely encased or otherwise not readily accessible for immediate use.

From the statute: "Nothing herein contained prohibits the carrying of a legal firearm other than a handgun anywhere in a private conveyance when such firearm is being carried for a lawful use."

Also, if you read the definition of "securely encased," it would appear that you can keep your pistol in a snapped holster in plain sight: "Securely encased” means in a glove compartment, whether or not locked; snapped in a holster; in a gun case, whether or not locked; in a zippered gun case; or in a closed box or container which requires a lid or cover to be opened for access."

However, we all know that some cops are thuggish and ignorant of the law, so I don't think I'd push it. In the glove box is fine with me.

I particularly like this part: "This act shall be liberally construed to carry out the declaration of policy herein and in favor of the constitutional right to keep and bear arms for lawful purposes."


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

nathar said:


> Here are the applicable state statutes, as well as definitions.
> 
> Sheriff Morgan stepped all over his crank on WEBY radio one day. He said that a pistol had to be unloaded, with magazine out, in a holster in your glove box, otherwise you are carrying concealed:wacko:?:wacko:?:wacko:. Then he quoted some "three step rule."
> 
> ...


As to your first sentence or so, he has no clue, trust me...

The rest of the info is spot on though, so the answer would be yes, you can carry the long gun loaded in the truck. Just be smart with it, and if you get stopped, let the officer know that you have a loaded shotgun or rifle in the vehicle with you. 

I have stopped more people than I can remember for speeding, etc., during hunting season, and really never gave it much thought, as long as I was aware of the rifle/shotgun/pistol from the outset of the encounter. Drive like a normal person, and for the most part it should be a non issue.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I would only add to one point which was incorrect. A handgun, as long as it is "encased" ie: holstered,zippered nylon case,box etc. can be anywhere in the vehicle, not just where it can be seen. As long as it is encased, it can be under the seat, on the seat,dashboard,glovebox,console or in the door panel etc.


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*loaded gun*

Don't know about Florida, but in Alabama, it is illegal to have a loaded rifle or shotgun in a vehicle. I was told by the game warden, that it was suppose to be fully unloaded. None in the barrell or magazine. He personally said he was OK with unloading the barrell. He said that he and most game wardens agreed that unloading the barrell was enough. This is what I was told about 6 or 7 years ago. That being said, when you come out of the woods, you are to unload your gun BEFORE you get to the truck. If a game warden is at your truck and ask if your gun is loaded and it is, you will get a ticket. Not a 100% sure on this, but you are to unload it within 50 yards of the truck. I do know of a guy getting a ticket at his truck for a loaded gun as soon as he made it to the truck parked on a highway. I think a highway or county road is considered the same!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Az-Vic said:


> I would only add to one point which was incorrect. A handgun, as long as it is "encased" ie: holstered,zippered nylon case,box etc. can be anywhere in the vehicle, not just where it can be seen. As long as it is encased, it can be under the seat, on the seat,dashboard,glovebox,console or in the door panel etc.


Thanks for the clarification. But it makes me wonder why they add this caveat: "Nothing herein contained prohibits the carrying of a legal firearm *other than a handgun* anywhere in a private conveyance when such firearm is being carried for a lawful use." Sometimes the lawyer-speak is confusing. Do they mean "carrying" as in concealed or open carry? Does that mean ol' Bubba in the back seat can open carry his shotgun?

I just play it safe. Rifles (unloaded) in a zippered case. Pistol (loaded) in a holster in the glove box.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

TEM said:


> Don't know about Florida, but in Alabama, it is illegal to have a loaded rifle or shotgun in a vehicle. I was told by the game warden, that it was suppose to be fully unloaded. None in the barrell or magazine. He personally said he was OK with unloading the barrell. He said that he and most game wardens agreed that unloading the barrell was enough. This is what I was told about 6 or 7 years ago. That being said, when you come out of the woods, you are to unload your gun BEFORE you get to the truck. If a game warden is at your truck and ask if your gun is loaded and it is, you will get a ticket. Not a 100% sure on this, but you are to unload it within 50 yards of the truck. I do know of a guy getting a ticket at his truck for a loaded gun as soon as he made it to the truck parked on a highway. I think a highway or county road is considered the same!


I just read Alabama's gun laws on the Alabama Attorney General website. You are correct. It must be unloaded and in a "wrapper." And you may only be traveling to/from an abode or place of business. Pretty restrictive. I like Florida's laws better.

I couldn't find anything at all about transporting a long gun.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A loaded rifle is a ticket for sure. 
Just take the bullet out until you see that big boy . just make sure it is a real deer first
J/k


----------

